

Spam sees big nosedive as rogue ISP McColo knocked offline - habs
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081112-spam-sees-big-nosedive-as-rogue-isp-mccolo-knocked-offline.html

======
jeroen
also discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=362345>

